# THIS GIRL THINKS IM A FUCKING CUCK



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

just a few weeks ago she 

was talking bout wanting to feel me deep in her. I must have gave off cuck vibes.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

I SWEAR THIS BITCH THINK IM A CUCK. THIS USED UP WHORE TRYNNA BARGAIN WITH ME THE FUCK? WHEN SHE PROLLY LET A NIGGA HIT MAD FAST

LAST TIME I LARP AS A BITCHES BOYFRIEND. IT'S FWB FROM THE JUMP OR NUN FUCK BITCH


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you a nigger?

Because you talk like one tbh ngl


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

@looksmaxxer234 @Bigbeefius @Hozay @kjsbdfiusdf 
look at this lil dirty slut who she think she is

my only option here is dropping her off


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Are you a nigger?
> 
> Because you talk like one tbh ngl


Identity crisis


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 3, 2020)

pfp looks like a whore tbh


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 3, 2020)

shell prob give it to you in about 1 week im calling it


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just distance yourself but don’t completely drop her off.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> shell prob give it to you in about 1 week im calling it


Nigga a few weeks ago she was talking about me fucking HER

and I changed the subject. She better tighten the fuck up cause I'm literally so close to dropping her off its not funnt


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

jfl at her saying that you didnt meet the expectations on tehe date


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't even argue with a bitch 

That's says u have something to prove, lowering ur status, just laught at her and check when necessary

Or u can just gaslight as well


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Just distance yourself but don’t completely drop her off.


aight, this bitch has me shaking with rage I'm being dead serious bro

I'm not gonna even respond to her message


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 3, 2020)

what kind of language is that? niggerwegian?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> aight, this bitch has me shaking with rage I'm being dead serious bro
> 
> I'm not gonna even respond to her message


Girls just like doing that shit because “muhh don’t want to be used for my body”.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

*also this girl isnt innocent if you know what i mean 
she is like a bicycle every nigha had a good ride *


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> what kind of language is that? niggerwegian?


you can infer dummy boy


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *also this girl isnt innocent if you know what i mean
> she is like a bicycle every nigha had a good ride *


exactly. god help me im literally shaking in rage my nigga
im playing high t music might rape her myself


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> you can infer dummy boy


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> exactly. god help me im literally shaking in rage my nigga
> im playing high t music might rape her myself


@looksmaxxer234 thats the tuff pill to swallow
some subhuman were deep inside her far faster


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

REMEMBER MY FUCKING INITIALS FOR WHEN A TEENAGER GOES TO JAIL FOR RAPE AND MURDER

DC NIGGA


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 3, 2020)

Stop talking to her completely go cold turkey but let her talk to you 

Make her see you talking to other girls while at school


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

You gotta act like you aren’t using her for her body. Only chads can demand sex like that


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> Stop talking to her completely go cold turkey but let her talk to you
> 
> Make her see you talking to other girls while at school


she in quarantine jfl she not gon see shit

and wym let her talk to me. i think its wrap bruh. you mean her texting and calling me?


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bitches tryna act high value when they already gave it up to half the school, what a joke


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

just lol at how trashy this girl is

it’s truly over for our age range


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You gotta act like you aren’t using her for her body. Only chads can demand sex like that


she was talkin bout fucking me and shit a few weeks ago now she wanna act new prolly thinks im a fucking cuck that needs to beg to lick her pussy oh my fucking god


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> just lol at how trashy this girl is
> 
> it’s truly over for our age range


im 14 btw fucking cum dumpster slut


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> she was talkin bout fucking me and shit a few weeks ago now she wanna act new prolly thinks im a fucking cuck that needs to beg to lick her pussy oh my fucking god


Rape or bust


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

bro i think its the opposite you tried some red pill bullshit and acted like you dont give a shit and you probably not chad enough to get away with it,faggots here need to understand that you cant just act like bad boy chad if you arent, just act normal and dont be a complete cuck but dont take the foid for granted unless you wanna piss her off which is fine too if you feel like its worth it


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> she was talkin bout fucking me and shit a few weeks ago now she wanna act new prolly thinks im a fucking cuck that needs to beg to lick her pussy oh my fucking god


Probably getting bored of you or just doesn’t find you attractive as much.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bro i think its the opposite you tried some red pill bullshit and acted like you dont give a shit and you probably not chad enough to get away with it,faggots here need to understand that you cant just act like bad boy chad if you arent, just act normal and dont be a cuck but dont take the foid for granted unless you wanna piss her off which is fine too if you feel like its worth it


nah i can vouch he didnt


----------



## Summer (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> im 14 btw fucking cum dumpster slut


lol i’m not too much older than you i’m 18, i remember being a few years younger and girls who were your age or older were serious about having sex tapes 

this is the worst feeling, i had a good virgin gf and i cheated because i am a retard.

now i deal with girls who have incredible mental problems and daddy issues, they don’t want a family, just whores unfortunately


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Probably getting bored of you or just doesn’t find you attractive as much.


tbh why even get in a relationship w a whore like this fwb would have been enough


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

@PYT Find a new girl tbh its over for you


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> tbh why even get in a relationship w a whore like this fwb would have been enough


shoulda said that from the jump


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 3, 2020)

Hold your frame.

But really you make her feel inferior. And she doesn't want to feel inferior, I assume. So at this moment, her Fing you, would feel like defeat to hersalf. She would only do that, if you are really hot in her eyes.
If not, see rather suck of a homeless dude, than admit defeat to you


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> nah i can vouch he didnt


he didnt what?he said the foid was all over him telling him to give her the D and she looks pissed as hell cause he treated her like she was easy which you cant get away with if you arent chad in her eyes


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> shoulda said that from the jump


i told you bro wdym lol


----------



## ovosoundszn (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn you both talk like degenerate ghetto black people. Holy fuck that was the lowest iq conversation I ever witnessed.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Probably getting bored of you or just doesn’t find you attractive as much.


i think so too

bitch acting different now. ion know what my options are except drop her ofd


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> he didnt what?he said the foid was all over him telling him to give her the D and she looks pissed as hell cause he treated her like she was easy which you cant get away with if you arent chad in her eyes


he didnt treat her like trash or tried sum redpill bullshit


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

You shouldn’t of thrown a fit when she said you have to earn it. I would just send a laughing emoji or just leave her on read.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i told you bro wdym lol


im talking about me to her


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Hold your frame.
> 
> But really you make her feel inferior. And she doesn't want to feel inferior, I assume. So at this moment, het Fing you, would feel like defeat to hersalf. She would only do that, if you are really hot in her eyes.
> If not, see rather suck of a homeless dude, than admit defeat to you


thats exactly how it works,you cant just act like a super low inhib slayer chad without being one


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 3, 2020)

english translation when


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Damn you both talk like degenerate ghetto black people. Holy fuck that was the lowest iq conversation I ever witnessed.


Meanwhile your username was created by a group of degenerate ghetto black people.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> he didnt treat her like trash or tried sum redpill bullshit


yeah i was just saying i dont even know what the red pill is about what i meant is that he sounded like he tried too hard to seem like he doesent care and acted too superior


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> aight, this bitch has me shaking with rage I'm being dead serious bro
> 
> I'm not gonna even respond to her message


LOL. At getting angry for not getting some. We all been there. But it happens regularly to most dudes


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone translate those texts into coherent educated speech. I didn't understand a single sentence of that "conversation".


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> yeah i was just saying i dont even know what the red pill is about what i meant is that he sounded like he tried too hard to seem like he doesent care and acted too superior


that nigha actin for forum rep no cap jfl i feel you this thread really gives vibes like that


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

@PYT Bro just hop on Yubo, this degen hood bitch is on her high horse, some dude prob gave her flakka or sum


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Someone translate those texts into coherent educated speech. I didn't understand a single sentence of that "conversation".


you are black bro how?


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> you are black bro how?


uncle tom


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 3, 2020)

Talks like ghetto trash whore 

Over for you


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 3, 2020)

You’re 14 and you’re on this site???

Holy shit it’s over for you. Your mental health and development are going to be fucked beyond repair.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> that nigha actin for forum rep no cap jfl i feel you this thread really gives vibes like that


but the bitch is crazy too what the fuck you tripping for? give a mf some pussy without him feeling like you think you have a diamond pussy or some shit.i would tell her to fuck off tbh but if my bro here wants some of that he will need to act less low inhib so that she doesent feel disrespected


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> that nigha actin for forum rep no cap jfl i feel you this thread really gives vibes like that


jfl


----------



## Hozay (Dec 3, 2020)

bro this nigger talk is giving me a fucking headache, but just ignore this bitch man. she seems so annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> uncle tom


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

@PYT also post her nudes


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You shouldn’t of thrown a fit when she said you have to earn it. I would just send a laughing emoji or just leave her on read.


nun i can do now except leave her on read

my ego be taking over,


----------



## dasani water (Dec 3, 2020)

Why do people from Florida talk like that


----------



## ovosoundszn (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> uncle tom


Dumbass. You probably think white privledge and racism exist. "The white man holding me back."


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> nun i can do now except leave her on read
> 
> my ego be taking over,


ngl i wasnt even gonna post this and just cut it off


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Dumbass. You probably think white privledge and racism exist. "The white man holding me back."


no you dumb cumskin retard shut the fuck up


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

@looksmaxxer234 @Hozay


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> nun i can do now except leave her on read
> 
> my ego be taking over,


bro if your ego is hurting you better stop fucking with her and ignore her for a while if she wants you she will come back to you and she will have more respect for you too and wont say some feminist shit like that again like "muh you have to earn this pussy" bitch gtfo with that bullshit


----------



## ovosoundszn (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> no you dumb cumskin retard shut the fuck up


That's the exact response I expected out of a low IQ black.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Bitches tryna act high value when they already gave it up to half the school, what a joke


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jesus, why can't you just text in English? 

Also don't let her take advantage of you bro.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> That's the exact response I expected out of a low IQ black.


sweaty inkwell looking for a arguement about muh race on a thread that has nothing to do with it. keep reacting me you're bitch made


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> That's the exact response I expected out of a low IQ black.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> sweaty inkwell looking for a arguement about muh race on a thread that has nothing to do with it. keep reacting me you're bitch made


The guys retarted his username is ovosound which is a record label created by a bunch of ghetto blacks


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> That's the exact response I expected out of a low IQ black.


faggot you just accused him of being low iq for thinking racism and white priviledge exists and here you are few seconds later calling him a low iq black.get your ass out of here faggot as far as im concerned you are either part of the subhuman race or of the chad race


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

I know this sounds weird but if you block her right now she is going to go mental. You will live in her head rent free


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I know this sounds weird but if you block her right now she is going to go mental. You will live in her head rent free


Mirin u dark triad King


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I know this sounds weird but if you block her right now she is going to go mental. You will live in her head rent free


facts tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I know this sounds weird but if you block her right now she is going to go mental. You will live in her head rent free


Ye do this


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is not PUA shit but women really hate simps because every guy is thirsty, if you act otherwise her brain machinery is going to go south. Expect passive agressivenes and gossip to her friends.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I know this sounds weird but if you block her right now she is going to go mental. You will live in her head rent free


nah ion think so. i get what you mean but she dont seem like that type

that and if anything blocking someone means you they live in your head rent free


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

Try to rape her In the toilet


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> This is not PUA shit but women really hate simps because every guy is thirsty, if you act otherwise her brain machinery is going to go south. Expect passive agressivenes and gossip to her friends.


what do I gain tho pussy outta her acting more like a bitch to me?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> you are black bro how?


My race doesn't stop me from speaking coherent English and it didn't stop my parents either.


PYT said:


> uncle tom


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

Lol kid's first introduction into the manipulation skills of a woman.

He won't listen to this, but on the off-chance he will, he should go and follow TellYourSonThis on twitter.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> nah ion think so. i get what you mean but she dont seem like that type
> 
> that and if anything blocking someone means you they live in your head rent free


ignore her then bruh, untill SHE text you back now she is acting all mighty she needs to get her ass back on planet earth and by ignoring her ass she will,if she likes you which i think she does since you said she wanted the D not long ago


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> what do I gain tho pussy outta her acting more like a bitch to me?



Then just live her on seen and dm her friend if you know any, her competitive instincts are going to kick in. Im a subhuman but once at uni i was talking with my ex best friend and she casually approach us asking a stupid question, bitches are mentally deranged narcys.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> exactly. god help me im literally shaking in rage my nigga
> im playing high t music might rape her myself



Dude you joined in May 2020 and you have 10,000 posts. 

Lol that's incel numbers.

This a larp?


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Dude you joined in May 2020 and you have 10,000 posts.
> 
> Lol that's incel numbers.
> 
> This a larp?


I'm a 14 year old who's been desperately waiting for my school to approve me so I can play basketball

Half of those posts probably came from August where I LDAR'd over some dumb shit


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Dude you joined in May 2020 and you have 10,000 posts.
> 
> Lol that's incel numbers.
> 
> This a larp?


bro some faggots enjoy to rot cause of the cage material on this site and many of them arent incel relax


----------



## Summer (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> That's the exact response I expected out of a low IQ black.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol kid's first introduction into the manipulation skills of a woman.
> 
> He won't listen to this, but on the off-chance he will, he should go and follow TellYourSonThis on twitter.


been redpilled since 12


----------



## Summer (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck her bff tbh bitch gonna be mad asf lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> I'm a 14 year old who's been desperately waiting for my school to approve me so I can play basketball
> 
> Half of those posts probably came from August where I LDAR'd over some dumb shit



You actually half my age ROFL

If you wanna learn game go read or listen to the Book Of Pook

Posting on this forum and talking about it isn't gonna do nothing

These guys ain't about the red-pill. They're all black pill because of their sub human appearances

You're probably at least a 6 or a 7 right? Go learn some game. The key to it is knowing "why" females are the way they are. Once you learn about it you'll realise they're actually quite simple creatures. This girl is shit testing you, but with more context I could get more clarity. If you need some advice on your next move pm me. I'll need to know the full backstory though.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

*GOAT*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You actually half my age ROFL
> 
> If you wanna learn game go read or listen to the Book Of Pook
> 
> ...


It’s not a shit test. She just doesn’t want to fuck him rn


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> No shit testing. She just doesn’t want to fuck him rn



Lol ok


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 3, 2020)

bro ur trippin, play it off like u have other options and it’s not important that u smash, u don’t necessarily have to ghost her tho


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol ok


Shit tests aren’t real lmao. It’s just subhumans who don’t know how to take social cues.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s not a shit test. She just doesn’t want to fuck him rn



Has him on the backburner, ive seen bitches do this, they always being neurotic.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Shit tests aren’t real lmao. It’s just subhumans who don’t know how to take social cues.



Classic blackpill response. I expected nothing less.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 3, 2020)

how do ppl not understand this convo wtf, its just how some type of ppl talk. every latina and black girl words shit like that. 



ovosoundszn said:


> That's the exact response I expected out of a low IQ black.


brutal son you named yourself after a bunch of low IQ blacks too


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You actually half my age ROFL
> 
> If you wanna learn game go read or listen to the Book Of Pook
> 
> ...


Muh shit test

She is getting bored of this nigga, probably cuz he's boring af
He shouldve smashed when she was willing


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Muh shit test
> 
> She is getting bored of this nigga, probably cuz he's boring af
> He shouldve smashed when she was willing


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Classic blackpill response. I expected nothing less.


It’s not blackpilled it’s just common sense.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Muh shit test
> 
> She is getting bored of this nigga, probably cuz he's boring af
> He shouldve smashed when she was willing


He isnt boring 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## ovosoundszn (Dec 3, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> how do ppl not understand this convo wtf, its just how some type of ppl talk. every latina and black girl words shit like that.


We understand it, but recognize that its degenerate. You talk like that, you're gonna end up on welfare.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


>



28 years old posting on looksmax.me (probably because he lacks a social circle and a serious job)
*could never be me*


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> 28 years old posting on looksmax.me (probably because he lacks a social circle and a serious job)
> *could never be me*


This is me 
without haircut , still Relatively overweight

Yet im MOGGING all of you bitches with ur BITCHY personalities


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> This girl is shit testing you,


ye, unironically or u prolly just hit her anti slut defense, we need more info


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> This is me
> without haircut , still Relatively overweight
> 
> Yet im MOGGING all of you bitches with ur BITCHY personalities


i look like absolute shit and probably gotten more interest then him tbh


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> We understand it, but recognize that its degenerate. You talk like that, you're gonna end up on welfare.



caged but if he can talk normally (as itt), who cares if he just wants to get his dick wet with some low class latina whore



werty1457 said:


> 28 years old posting on looksmax.me (probably because he lacks a social circle and a serious job)
> *could never be me*


lmfao hes so proud of being more experienced and "wise" than all of the zoomers

but somehow doesnt find it pathetic to be almost 30 posting on a site of mainly ppl from 16-22 yo


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> 28 years old posting on looksmax.me (probably because he lacks a social circle and a serious job)
> *could never be me*



Wrong on both accounts, but keep filling blanks in. It's funny to read.

"He's a boring nigga because she is backing away"

"He's got no job or social circle because he posts on a looks improvement forum"

Seems legit. Keep projecting kiddo. It's only funny to read. Truth is you think he's boring to her because you see yourself as boring to chicks. Or even have experienced yourself as being boring to chicks. It's always funny when I see others on here projecting the way they are onto people whom ask for advice. Filling in blanks about them. Keep it going. Honestly. If it makes you feel better. <<<<<<<< That is the ultimate cope.


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

y'all are fucking autistic

@PYT you have no game whatsoever







the fuck was this shit?

you just threw a hissy fit because she was like "no poosy for you"






what the fuck was this?

are you gay?


----------



## goat2x (Dec 3, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> caged but if he can talk normally (as itt), who cares if he just wants to get his dick wet with some low class latina whore
> 
> 
> lmfao hes so proud of being more experienced and "wise" than all of the zoomers
> ...


More experience with men


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Everyone stop all the coping, a glorious  like Mr. @PYT doesn't deserve a ghetto whore like this spickian bitch. He should just block her and find a new girl.


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 3, 2020)

i hate ppl like @ovosoundszn who feel superior because they don’t understand ebonics


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Wrong on both accounts, but keep filling blanks in. It's funny to read.
> 
> "He's a boring nigga because she is backing away"
> 
> ...


*u ded srs wrote a whole paragraph, over for your fragile ego *


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> y'all are fucking autistic
> 
> @PYT you have no game whatsoever
> 
> ...


what should I have done bruh

It's been a long long time since my redpill days please educate me bro. I think im only in this situation cause i come off as a cuck


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Dec 3, 2020)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Are you a nigger?
> 
> Because you talk like one tbh ngl


uncivisticated thug monkey talk pisses me of


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> i look like absolute shit and probably gotten more interest then him tbh


 
Remember your body count is zero. By your age mine was well above 5. 

These pussies may be reacting and backing you up here, but that's because I take the piss out of them on other threads. Remember that. lol


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Remember your body count is zero. By your age mine was well above 5.
> 
> These pussies may be reacting and backing you up here, but that's because I take the piss out of them on other threads. Remember that. lol


dn rd 
*Upgrading from Becky to Stacey. You watch.*
cringe


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> 28 years old posting on looksmax.me (probably because he lacks a social circle and a serious job)
> *could never be me*


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> More experience with men



he still bagged this hqnp 8 psl stacy goddess tho ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> what should I have done bruh
> 
> It's been a long long time since my redpill days please educate me bro. I think im only in this situation cause i come off as a cuck


Bro you don't want this girl.


----------



## ovosoundszn (Dec 3, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> i hate ppl like @ovosoundszn who feel superior because they don’t understand ebonics


Lmao I used to talk like that in HighSchool before I realized how retarded and low class it was. Then I realized that most black people are stupid and degenerate anyways so why tf would I want to copy them. All they do is lie, cheat, steal and have children out of wedlock. This BLM shit isn't gonna help them in the long run, as this made up racism isn't their problem. Their problem is that they lack moral character and fathers.


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> what should I have done bruh
> 
> It's been a long long time since my redpill days please educate me bro. I think im only in this situation cause i come off as a cuck



"real tuff" without context but when you say "i know what im worth" i think it fucked you over

does a guy with options have to explicitly state "i know what im worth"

and by doing that you just fell into her frame thereby making you seem like a cuck

lastly, i'd gtfo away from this girl she sounds like shes been passed around like a joint


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Lmao I used to talk like that in HighSchool before I realized how retarded and low class it was. Then I realized that most black people are stupid and degenerate anyways so why tf would I want to copy them. All they do is lie, cheat, steal and have children out of wedlock. This BLM shit isn't gonna help them in the long run, as this made up racism isn't their problem. Their problem is that they lack moral character and fathers.









u mad bro?


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

also @MakinItHappen knows what he's talking about

the fact is that abiding by a certain ideology in life is fucking retarded

"muh blackpill" "muh bluepill" there are elements of value in every theory


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s not blackpilled it’s just common sense.



No it's not.

Do you know the backstory? You're not as tuned in as you think.

There is context to all real life situations.

Your "she doesn't wanna fuck" is just a connection to a typical situation you have in your head of a girl that doesn't wanna fuck a nigga and because he's on LooksMax.Me you assume it must be the case, because then he is either not attractive enough or boring.

I was giving him advice but you all understand things only in concepts. Classic blackpill ideologist. No experience of having lived so literally goes by theories and concepts as to your understanding on female nature. The worst thing the kid could do is listen to doomers lol who have a very narrow minded, straight forward and disillusioned view on the world. Which is everything is fucked.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> "real tuff" without context but when you say "i know what im worth" i think it fucked you over
> 
> does a guy with options have to explicitly state "i know what im worth"
> 
> ...


I'm just trynna hit it and quit but I cucked myself 

So I guess you just saying be aloof and unpredictable


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> I'm just trynna hit it and quit but I cucked myself
> 
> So I guess you just saying be aloof and unpredictable



yes.
fucking play around with her dude
don't let her play around with you


and also don't forget that sometimes


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Do you know the backstory? You're not as tuned in as you think.
> 
> ...


I’m not a doomer lol.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Do you know the backstory? You're not as tuned in as you think.
> 
> ...


*she wanted to fuck him originally*
*they went on a date*
*she says the date was boring and didnt live up to her standards or whatever
she is now suddenly not attracted to him*

muh shit test


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> *she wanted to fuck him originally*
> *they went on a date*
> *she says the date was boring and didnt live up to her standards or whatever
> she is now suddenly not attracted to him*
> ...



why the fuck are you taking everythig at face value?
litearlly waht people with aspergers struggle with

attraction doesn't go from boom to nothin that quick unless you shit on her food or something


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> why the fuck are you taking everythig at face value?


I've been presented the evidence and I analyze it, it's called logic.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> why the fuck are you taking everythig at face value?
> litearlly waht people with aspergers struggle with
> 
> attraction doesn't go from boom to nothin that quick unless you shit on her food or something


She just lost attraction


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> *u ded srs wrote a whole paragraph, over for your fragile ego *



Yeah man, yeah. You definitely get more interest "then" me. Oh and btw it's THAN, not then. 

I even get your ugly black girls wanna be jumping on my Indian dick.


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> I've been presented the evidence and I analyze it, it's called logic.



dude it's a social situation
if you're using logic you will litearlly get bullied in real life


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Yeah man, yeah. You definitely get more interest "then" me. Oh and btw it's THAN, not then.
> 
> I even get your ugly black girls wanna be jumping on my Indian dick.
> 
> View attachment 847060


*That's crazy.
over for ur fragile ego i dont want to act like a foid but u probably have a small dick *


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> She just lost attraction



See. It's this simplistic bullshit.

This IDEOLOGY that a nigga should be able to literally sit there, do nothing and have bitches throw themselves at them.

Why?

BECAUSE THIS IS HOW IT WORKS FOR CHAD.

You fucking peasants. You're never going to be Chad and even Chad knows how to talk to women, because he's had affirmation all his life and from that develop the right skills from experience.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> *she wanted to fuck him originally*
> *they went on a date*
> *she says the date was boring and didnt live up to her standards or whatever
> she is now suddenly not attracted to him*
> ...


she tected me after all lovey dovey and interested

ion know whats going on tbh jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> dude it's a social situation
> if you're using logic you will litearlly get bullied in real life


? never been builled
*she was super interested at first (she slid into his dms)
and now after a few weeks she shes he hasnt lived up to her expectations, so shes not attracted anymore
no shit tests no holding frame 
its just logic*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> See. It's this simplistic bullshit.
> 
> This IDEOLOGY that a nigga should be able to literally sit there, do nothing and have bitches throw themselves at them.
> 
> ...


Cope


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

can you guys stop arguing and help me out. if im getting cucked by this hoodrat i want to learn something from it atleast


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> she tected me after all lovey dovey and interested
> 
> ion know whats going on tbh jfl


*Then pump and dump her then, she isn't LTR material *


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 3, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Lmao I used to talk like that in HighSchool before I realized how retarded and low class it was. Then I realized that most black people are stupid and degenerate anyways so why tf would I want to copy them. All they do is lie, cheat, steal and have children out of wedlock. This BLM shit isn't gonna help them in the long run, as this made up racism isn't their problem. Their problem is that they lack moral character and fathers.


u would be the same hoodrat if u were born in a hood. that’s how u cope and survive in that environment. i understand how you could slander blacks collectively for what you’re presented as a culture of gang violence and other negative things, but that’s also just a product of being thrown into hoods and who’s responsible for that


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> he still bagged this hqnp 8 psl stacy goddess tho ngl
> 
> View attachment 847047



You have even admitted to trolling because you like the way I own everyone that starts shit with me.

So I ain't even gonna give you the entertainment of my humour.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> can you guys stop arguing and help me out. if im getting cucked by this hoodrat i want to learn something from it atleast


*she is just playing hard to get, she wants ur cock bro. *


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

Stop trying to justify yourself, if she makes fun of you, stop replying to her messages, maybe you'll get laid, maybe you won't but at least you're not giving her the power.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> *Then pump and dump her then, she isn't LTR material *


BRO IM 14 I DONT HAVE A PLACE TO FUCK HER

that date was my chance to fuck her but i was cucked. if i had my own placed i would have been fucked her

Don't take the caps in a bad way was too lazy to uncap in the middle of writing it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> ? never been builled
> *she was super interested at first (she slid into his dms)
> and now after a few weeks she shes he hasnt lived up to her expectations, so shes not attracted anymore
> no shit tests no holding frame
> its just logic*



Tbh, you guys are delusional, *when a girl likes you she does not make it difficult for you*


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> ? never been builled
> *she was super interested at first (she slid into his dms)
> and now after a few weeks she shes he hasnt lived up to her expectations, so shes not attracted anymore
> no shit tests no holding frame
> its just logic*


so what can i do bruh jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope
> View attachment 847065
> View attachment 847066



At the end of the day, the vast majority of the population are not Chads and never will be Chads, but that doesn't mean as semi good looking young men they cannot be attractive to women. 

Instead of trying to impress your little forum buddies that can validate your shit arguments with reacts, actually come at me with something which has substance.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> BRO IM 14 I DONT HAVE A PLACE TO FUCK HER
> 
> that date was my chance to fuck her but i was cucked. if i had my own placed i would have been fucked her
> 
> Don't take the caps in a bad way was too lazy to uncap in the middle of writing it tbh


*cheap motel, public bathroom, park, etc*


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope
> View attachment 847065
> View attachment 847066


she loosk like someone's fucking mom


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> At the end of the day, the vast majority of the population are not Chads and never will be Chads, but that doesn't mean as semi good looking young men they cannot be attractive to women.
> 
> Instead of trying to impress your little forum buddies that can validate your shit arguments with reacts, actually come at me with something which has substance.


Lmao what. You’re jumping all over the place. All I said was shit tests weren’t real.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> so what can i do bruh jfl



Nah bro, take the L on this one, try again in real life if she is eyeing you, if not just let her go


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Tbh, you guys are delusional, *when a girl likes you she does not make it difficult for you*


Sounds like you have never heard of shit tests, they are a thing.
Women test you to see what they can get away with. Men get put in different categories. Even if a girl likes you, you can still end up becoming a simp who gets disrespected a lot.

Just because a girl likes you doesn't mean she also respects you.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> yes.
> fucking play around with her dude
> don't let her play around with you
> 
> ...


bruh how do i play around with her y'all gotta explain 😭


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You have even admitted to trolling because you like the way I own everyone that starts shit with me.
> 
> So I ain't even gonna give you the entertainment of my humour.



humour is for kids, not for 30 year old real estate agents

(jfl at you dming me that passage about always putting me down too)


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> she loosk like someone's fucking mom
> 
> View attachment 847072


Lmao you really went out your way to find a bad pic


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Lmao what. You’re jumping all over the place. All I said was shit tests weren’t real.


Shit tests are real: https://thepowermoves.com/shit-tests/


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Nah bro, take the L on this one, try again in real life if she is eyeing you, if not just let her go


she in quarantine bruh

my plan was to larp as her bf to get her trust then dip but i fucked up ngl shoulda just fwb her. woulda been more exciting for her and me


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

a lack of shit tests only occurs when you're so far above her league

unfortunately this doesn't really happen in 2020 thanks to 49er syndrome where every 4 thinks they're a 9


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

just start r bombing her. always works for me


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 3, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> u would be the same hoodrat if u were born in a hood. that’s how u cope and survive in that environment. i understand how you could slander blacks collectively for what you’re presented as a culture of gang violence and other negative things, but that’s also just a product of being thrown into hoods and who’s responsible for that


forgot to mention that what your presented as the majority of people in the hood is a farce, many of the people in the hood disdain the negative things in their communities but it’s a vicious cycle to break because gangbangers are stuck in their ways because they were raised by the streets so that’s literally all they have in life in their mind


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Sounds like you have never heard of shit tests, they are a thing.
> Women test you to see what they can get away with. Men get put in different categories. Even if a girl likes you, you can still end up becoming a simp who gets disrespected a lot.
> 
> Just because a girl likes you doesn't mean she also respects you.



Bro, i have always read your essays, but you have no IRL experience. Shit test do not exist. Ugly guys get make fun off, thats it


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> so what can i do bruh jfl


*i dunno nigga all the girls that wanted me made it clear
i think she is just feeling guilty for being a whore and trying to make it seem like she isint a doorknob (everyones had a turn)hence the "u wont get it easy"

make the convo sexual and confirm a date for fucking, dont be like "lets see what happens"make it clear that u want to fcuk her, its smart and girls love dominance and assertion*


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bruh how do i play around with her y'all gotta explain 😭



i guess you didn't get the last part of my paragraph - i was waiting for you to ask me to finish my sentence. anyways,


silence is sometimes your best friend

if you're losing momentum or shit's going downhill, one-word her or leave her on read

then you're going to be ballsdeep in her head

think about it this way

right after the date, if this girl just started leaving you on read, you'd be going absolutely batshit


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> *i dunno nigga all the girls that wanted me made it clear
> i think she is just feeling guilty for being a whore and trying to make it seem like she isint a doorknob (everyones had a turn)hence the "u wont get it easy"
> 
> make the convo sexual and confirm a date for fucking, dont be like "lets see what happens"make it clear that u want to fcuk her, its smart and girls love dominance and assertion*


i guess tommorow i'll see if she text me


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> i guess you didn't get the last part of my paragraph - i was waiting for you to ask me to finish my sentence. anyways,
> 
> 
> silence is sometimes your best friend
> ...


*when that happens its the beginning of the end tho, best not to save a sinking ship and find another girl especially if u have options like he does*


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Tbh, you guys are delusional, *when a girl likes you she does not make it difficult for you*



Wrong. Sometimes it's true, she is just baiting you for attention, like that pussy who i've just now placed on block.

But there are nuances. It's just that the instances where girls are doing it for attention are the ones boys always talk to each other about, once they find out. So this is all that comes to your head.

When she KINDA likes you but you are not living up to that IDEA of you she had and may still has in her head, then she will do this sort of stuff.

Reading that convo gave me those vibes but I need more context and backstory. If she was into him earlier and is backing off now, then he certainly hasn't kept her on edge. Women want you to make them feel negative emotion. They want you to make them feel inferior. That's how they'll submit to you. This guy probably got too complacent and comfortable once this bird gave him the green flag and started acting all sweet and shit.

They're also 14. So saying YOU SHOULDA FUCKED HER STRAIGHT AWAY BEFORE SHE GOT BORED OF YOU is straight degenerate talk, trying to sound like you're tough


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> i guess you didn't get the last part of my paragraph - i was waiting for you to ask me to finish my sentence. anyways,
> 
> 
> silence is sometimes your best friend
> ...


Being good looking is your best friend


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> i guess tommorow i'll see if she text me


*find another girl rn and keep her in ur back pocket tbh*


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> i guess you didn't get the last part of my paragraph - i was waiting for you to ask me to finish my sentence. anyways,
> 
> 
> silence is sometimes your best friend
> ...


bet

*for anyone who doesn't get the situation I'm her, "bf" cause I thought it'd be a easy pump and dump. i would have fucked her weeks ago if i had a house. shes in quarantine now so i wont be seeing her irl*


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Wrong. Sometimes it's true, she is just baiting you for attention, like that pussy who i've just now placed on block.
> 
> But there are nuances. It's just that the instances where girls are doing it for attention are the ones boys always talk to each other about, once they find out. So this is all that comes to your head.
> 
> ...



Im sorry i cant read all that im going to lose my job because of this thread lol


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Being good looking is your best friend



no shit

but if he was extermely good looking to the poitn where game doesn't matter he'd be walking the runway not ldar'ing on this site


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bet
> 
> *for anyone who doesn't get the situation I'm her, "bf" cause I thought it'd be a easy pump and dump. i would have fucked her weeks ago if i had a house. shes in quarantine now so i wont be seeing her irl*


over


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

i have autism from this thread tbh


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> over


tbh ion know what i was thinkinf


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> i have autism from this thread tbh


im down bad.

i need help and you guys are arguing jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> REMEMBER MY FUCKING INITIALS FOR WHEN A TEENAGER GOES TO JAIL FOR RAPE AND MURDER
> 
> DC NIGGA



Are you direct current bro


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Dec 3, 2020)

this sounds like two autists trying to communicate in sorta english lol.


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> im down bad.
> 
> i need help and you guys are arguing jfl



ok summary from me

1) you fell into her frame
2) you need to figure out your logistics first
3) game does matter as of right now, maybe in 2030 it won't because simps will take over the world and it's just looks at that point, but right now you need game and you can develop it
4) silence is your best friend
5) think about the shit that she does that makes you overthink and start going batshit, and pull that shit on her
6) if you're getting this invested over a whore its over
7) take advantage of your youth while foid's standards are still low and talk to as many as possible and fuck as many as possible

i think i missed a few more points but i can't be assed i'm producing right now and i'm losing my flow


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Bro, i have always read your essays, but you have no IRL experience. Shit test do not exist. Ugly guys get make fun off, thats it


So you're telling me you've never heard of guys in relationships being treated like simps?
I know a lot of guys who were good looking enough to get laid and to get a girlfriend that likes them, but because they had no self respect and were easily manipulated by others, she started telling them what to do, she started nagging them and she started drama for no valid reason and she made their life a living hell but they were so addicted to her that they stayed anyways.

Even if you're good looking, you'll still meet bad women, they'll try to manipulate you or use you without giving anything back, and if you're naive enough to tell yourself that you're imagining things and that all women will be nice to you just because of your looks, then you'll be their perfect target.

I don't need to have had experiences to understand that a lot of men that I meet are in sexless relationships where they get used for their time or their money without getting nearly enough sex in return. Looks aren't everything, social intelligence matters just as much, because if you're socially retarded, people will walk all over you. But then again, it's not something that the black pill community talks about so I wouldn't expect you to know about it. Psychology is all about this stuff though and it is a legit science proven by studies and statistics.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> ok summary from me
> 
> 1) you fell into her frame
> 2) you need to figure out your logistics first
> ...


Imma do what you just said and act like im that nigga

gonna delusionmaxx like in my early redpill days bruh. finna just start talking to every girl. focus on my looksmaxxing and find shit to do fuck this hoe, i guess what you'd recommend is leaving her with no response


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

y'all telling him to "game" her at this point lol. he should just ignore her. that sends more of a message to her than arguing with her over her "standards". she'll realize she isn't as valuable as she thinks she is


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> i guess you didn't get the last part of my paragraph - i was waiting for you to ask me to finish my sentence. anyways,
> 
> 
> silence is sometimes your best friend
> ...



He;s admitted to being subhuman. Impressing his fellow subhuman forum friends who also desperately clinging to black pill ideology because they are nowhere near average looking is all he's got.

The irony in all this is how many times I read the word cope, when all they're doing is this with their CHAD CHAD CHAD business.

No son, it's not that. You're just BUTT-UGLY and they don't want any business with you. Take that. Don't lump the normies into your circle of constant masturbation and dopamine hits on rotter forums.

Lol last words. Let him type in his big bold letters. It's all he's got. Remember if you and me were also subhuman like these guys, we'd probably also cope and lie to ourselves by clinging to black pill and saying game was cope. They don't get it. They never will. Not without surgery. I empathise with them bu doesn't mean it doesn't get to me when they're making the OP (A normie) feel like a loser. They want everyone to feel and go through what they're going through. The more the merrier LMAO. That's what ugly doomers do bro. I've observed this place. I never bring up red pill stuff because I know this is what will go off. You can't break their bullet-proof ideology. There is no room for nuance and grey matter inside their absolute belief systems which if you even come near to threatening, will receive the "LOW IQ, COPE, AUTISM" meme replies. Too much cognitive dissonance for them to handle.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> He;s admitted to being subhuman. Impressing his fellow subhuman forum friends who also desperately clinging to black pill ideology because they are nowhere near average looking is all he's got.
> 
> The irony in all this is how many times I read the word cope, when all they're doing is this with their CHAD CHAD CHAD business.
> 
> ...


can you give me suggestions tbh, i'd appreciate it more than the drama you guys are starting jfl


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> Imma do what you just said and act like im that nigga
> 
> gonna delusionmaxx like in my early redpill days bruh. finna just start talking to every girl. focus on my looksmaxxing and find shit to do fuck this hoe, i guess what you'd recommend is leaving her with no response



yeah don't waste your time on this girl move on


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> y'all telling him to "game" her at this point lol. he should just ignore her. that sends more of a message to her than arguing with her over her "standards". she'll realize she isn't as valuable as she thinks she is



Tbh we don't know the context, but may be ignoring her might be the best move. If we don't know the backstory though, we can't say.

He's clearly not the most articulate kid, as all he's described is her initially wanting to hop on his dick.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> yeah don't waste your time on this girl move on


@looksmaxxer234 whatchu suggest brah


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Tbh we don't know the context, but may be ignoring her might be the best move. If we don't know the backstory though, we can't say.
> 
> He's clearly not the most articulate kid, as all he's described is her initially wanting to hop on his dick.



there's really no point in gaming her at this point. He had his initial easy pussy chance. women are extremely manipulative by nature so he should not fall in to the trap of "you gotta earn this pussy". It's a waste of his energy.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> @looksmaxxer234 whatchu suggest brah


Talk to other girls and keep her as a side chick.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Tbh we don't know the context, but may be ignoring her might be the best move. If we don't know the backstory though, we can't say.
> 
> He's clearly not the most articulate kid, as all he's described is her initially wanting to hop on his dick.


*Bro I larped as her boyfriend acting all lovey dovey and she was on my cawk. I went on that date to try and fuck her and her friend cucked me. After that she wouldn't stop calling me and shit. I stopped talking to her on the phone so much and said my life doesn't revolve around her and this is where we're at*


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> there's really no point in gaming her at this point. He had his initial easy pussy chance. women are extremely manipulative by nature so he should not fall in to the trap of "you gotta earn this pussy". It's a waste of his energy.


cucked by fucking age easy pussy gone to waste cause I dont got a place to fuck her i hate it here bruh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> *Bro I larped as boyfriend acting all lovey dovey and she was on my cawk. I went on that date to try and fuck her and her friend cucked me. After that she wouldn't stop calling me and shit. I stopped talking to her on the phone so much and said my life doesn't revilve around her*


It’s literally not that deep. The redpillers are typing essays. Just don’t respond when she says dumb shit.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> So you're telling me you've never heard of guys in relationships being treated like simps?
> I know a lot of guys who were good looking enough to get laid and to get a girlfriend that likes them, but because they had no self respect and were easily manipulated by others, she started telling them what to do, she started nagging them and she started drama for no valid reason and she made their life a living hell but they were so addicted to her that they stayed anyways.
> 
> Even if you're good looking, you'll still meet bad women, they'll try to manipulate you or use you without giving anything back, and if you're naive enough to tell yourself that you're imagining things and that all women will be nice to you just because of your looks, then you'll be their perfect target.
> ...



Thank you very much^

The only reason these fools can't see it any other way, is because THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN remotely close to being good looking. So don't understand. If you're good looking but aren't manipulative as a person, you are going to get absolutely manipulated to shit by a woman.

Women develop manipulation skills at a very tender age, because all they have is their TONGUE. So they know what to say, how to say it and all while using their sexuality.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s literally not that deep. The redpillers are typing essays. Just don’t respond when she says dumb shit.


Nigga imma keep it a buck w you

This shit got me tired. fuck this thot fuck all her shit. imma focus on looking like a cute mullato, focus on my basketball, my looks and talking to other hoes

next time im not gonna larp as shit imma just play them.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> ok summary from me
> 
> 1) you fell into her frame
> 2) you need to figure out your logistics first
> ...


I can make a better version of that list. @PYT 

1) Have enough self respect and limits to what you will and will not tolerate
2) Make sure that you are receiving at least as much as you are giving her
3) Call her out when she makes drama or nags you and if she doesn't want to listen, cut off all contact
4) Don't let her tell you what to do, if she tries, warn her that you won't tolerate it, if she doesn't stop, cut off all contact
5) If, after good physical escalation, she doesn't want to have sex with you on the 3rd date or 4th date, cut off all contact
6) Only do dates in coffee shops, bars or do an activity instead, never do dinner dates
7) Never develop oneitis for a girl even within a relationship, there is no such thing as soul mates, true love doesn't exist, there are plenty of fish in the sea, women are so similar to one another that you can easily find a new girl if it doesn't work out
8) If you don't get enough opportunities to get laid and you are limited to 1 girl per month or per year or worse, either improve your SMV by looksmaxxing, moneymaxxing or statusmaxxing, or move to a country like Thailand or the Philippines where getting laid is easier. (southeast asia works no matter your race because even without the advantage of being white, you still have money and status when you come from a first world country)


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s literally not that deep. The redpillers are typing essays. Just don’t respond when she says dumb shit.


bruh is it really that simple

just stay quiet or ignore her when she say dumb shit?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> there's really no point in gaming her at this point. He had his initial easy pussy chance. women are extremely manipulative by nature so he should not fall in to the trap of "you gotta earn this pussy". It's a waste of his energy.



Again. We don't know the context. You can't make all these drastic assumptions based on a screenshot of two 14 year old typing to each other.

What you're saying is too general and honestly is just more conceptual shit. He can impress and get her interested again without necessarily going after her.

@PYT was she the one that came after you?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s literally not that deep. The redpillers are typing essays. Just don’t respond when she says dumb shit.


It depends on the situation, you can't just stop talking when this happens IRL, you have to do something, the key is communication first, then you withdraw from the situation if she doesn't want to listen. That's how you win.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Again. We don't know the context. You can't make all these drastic assumptions based on a screenshot of two 14 year old typing to each other.
> 
> What you're saying is too general and honestly is just more conceptual shit. He can impress and get her interested again without necessarily going after her.
> 
> @PYT was she the one that came after you?



if it's the same girl he posted about before, then she essentially threw herself at him. that's all the context I need


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bruh is it really that simple
> 
> just stay quiet or ignore her when she say dumb shit?


Literally just ignore them and don’t take them seriously. She’s a hoe acting like she’s a Stacy.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Again. We don't know the context. You can't make all these drastic assumptions based on a screenshot of two 14 year old typing to each other.
> 
> What you're saying is too general and honestly is just more conceptual shit. He can impress and get her interested again without necessarily going after her.
> 
> @PYT was she the one that came after you?


bro I've been giving you context this whole time.

I asked her for the time and she startee chasing me. I left the location and she literally ran up to me to start talking again


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> I can make a better version of that list. @PYT
> 
> 1) Have enough self respect and limits to what you will and will not tolerate
> 2) Make sure that you are receiving at least as much as you are giving her
> ...


*completely and utterly over for you if you have to learn basic relationship **boundaries*


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Literally just ignore them and don’t take them seriously. She’s a hoe acting like she’s a Stacy.


SAY LESS FUCK THIS HOE GON STRAIGHT COCK DONE W THESE BITCHES 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bro I've been giving you context this whole time.
> 
> I asked her for the time and she startee chasing me. I left the location and she literally ran up to me to start talking again


And it’s just text messages. She’d probably drop her pants irl


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> And it’s just text messages. She’d probably drop her pants irl


she act mad different irl

giving me puppy eyes and acting real submissive but its different on the phone. but shes in quarantine so i cant talk to her irl. cucked situation


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> And it’s just text messages. She’d probably drop her pants irl



This what i have been sayin, TRY irl you prolly tower this roastie


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bet
> 
> *for anyone who doesn't get the situation I'm her, "bf" cause I thought it'd be a easy pump and dump. i would have fucked her weeks ago if i had a house. shes in quarantine now so i wont be seeing her irl*



Ok so you see this.

Everything that you fucking kids assumed was wrong.

He was planning/intending on pumping and dumping her all while acting they were in a relationship. Going by that conversation she clocked onto it and is now doing what most aggressive bitchy black girls do when they realise the guy isn't into her for her personality lol "I ain't gonna just let you hit it" < She's said this in as many words.

Oh but she just doesn't wanna fuck right?

I had a feeling it wasn't that straight forward. You guys are SQUARES.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> This what i have been sayin, TRY irl you prolly tower this roastie


bruh do y'all got me on mute it's like y'all not seeing what I'm saying

she in quarantine, but matter a fact yesterday irl she was all over me asking me to kiss her and shit


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 3, 2020)

Why do you two talk like hood rats?


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Ok so you see this.
> 
> Everything that you fucking kids assumed was wrong.
> 
> ...


jfl bruh

ion think shes clocked into me. i said why shes probably acting like this

i told that bitch to stop calling me so much cause my life doesnt revolve around her


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bruh do y'all got me on mute it's like y'all not seeing what I'm saying
> 
> she in quarantine, but matter a fact yesterday irl she was all over me asking me to kiss her and shit



Bro she wanted for you to be more assertive, next time go all in


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Why do you two talk like hood rats?


cause we are hoodrats

Not me technically I'm not about that hood rat shit fr. I can talk normally but its just florida shit


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> bro I've been giving you context this whole time.
> 
> I asked her for the time and she startee chasing me. I left the location and she literally ran up to me to start talking again


I remember meeting a girl who was like that, when they spot a guy that they like, they are so confident that they don't play body language games, they just approach him directly and they keep trying to get him until they get rejected, they are relentless and usually, they are very easy.

So if you are telling the truth, then I guarantee you that it's because either you were too direct and told her that you want to have sex with her, or she's playing a game to see how much power she can gain over you. The best way to win is to ghost her, then if she is still interested, she will message you later on, it may take over a month but it is highly likely to happen, especially with this type of woman because if they think they can have you and still have a chance, they will do their best to turn the situation around.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Bro she wanted for you to be more assertive, next time go all in


you want me to fuck her in school?

finger her in the staircase? jfl

it's gonna be two weeks till then and on the 18th I have a vacation to a resort for a week


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> she act mad different irl
> 
> giving me puppy eyes and acting real submissive but its different on the phone. but shes in quarantine so i cant talk to her irl. cucked situation



Only take her real life actions as anything to go by then. Communicate with her LESS on the fucking phone bro. Trust me. It's clear there is a physical connection here. Don't blow her ego up by texting sweetboy shit.

Also remember what you did for a woman yesterday or the day before means very little, it's how she is feeling right now. All they care about are their emotions in the moment. If they are in a fucked-off mood they will take it out on you in that moment they are feeling fucked off. She could easily have been telling you she weren't gonna just let you hit it so you'd chase and make her feel better. There could be multiple reasons.

Post her pic here if that's alright?


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> I remember meeting a girl who was like that, when they spot a guy that they like, they are so confident that they don't play body language games, they just approach him directly and they keep trying to get him until they get rejected, they are relentless and usually, they are very easy.
> 
> So if you are telling the truth, then I guarantee you that it's because either you were too direct and told her that you want to have sex with her, or she's playing a game to see how much power she can gain over you. The best way to win is to ghost her, then if she is still interested, she will message you later on, it may take over a month but it is highly likely to happen, especially with this type of woman because if they think they can have you and still have a chance, they will do their best to turn the situation around.


what if she texts me tommorow


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> cause we are hoodrats
> 
> Not me technically I'm not about that hood rat shit fr. I can talk normally but its just florida shit


You wouldn't get it, it's just a Florida thing.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> *completely and utterly over for you if you have to learn basic relationship **boundaries*


Most normies aren't aware of any of these things, that is how they end up in sexless or abusive relationships with women who do not respect them, it's because they weren't taught this stuff while they were growing up since their father was most likely a simp too. Simps create more simps. The only way to break the cycle is for a simp to unlearn everything they have learned and replace it with red pill knowledge. That is what I did and now I know exactly how to deal with women in any situation that I'm in, it's very useful.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Only take her real life actions as anything to go by then. Communicate with her LESS on the fucking phone bro. Trust me. It's clear there is a physical connection here. Don't blow her ego up by texting sweetboy shit.
> 
> Also remember what you did for a woman yesterday or the day before means very little, it's how she is feeling right now. All they care about are their emotions in the moment. If they are in a fucked-off mood they will take it out on you in that moment they are feeling fucked off. She could easily have been telling you she weren't gonna just let you hit it so you'd chase and make her feel better. There could be multiple reasons.
> 
> Post her pic here if that's alright?


https://looksmax.org/threads/i-got-a-bitch-instagram.236721/here


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 3, 2020)

OP just my opinion
but I think the part where you fckd up was when you said "coming out the womb tall"
women are more socially calibrated than men are and they can easily pick up on low value behaviour
a lot of the things you said in your messages to her came off as insecure and low value


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> you want me to fuck her in school?
> 
> finger her in the staircase? jfl
> 
> it's gonna be two weeks till then and on the 18th I have a vacation to a resort for a week



No bro wtf, just kiss her lol. NGL if you manage to finger her in public im miring.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> *Bro I larped as her boyfriend acting all lovey dovey and she was on my cawk. I went on that date to try and fuck her and her friend cucked me. After that she wouldn't stop calling me and shit. I stopped talking to her on the phone so much and said my life doesn't revolve around her and this is where we're at*



GOOD

NOW HOLD YOUR GROUND AND KEEP FRAME

YOU'RE DOING EXACTLY THE RIGHT THING

Now she is all insecure and vulnerable believing that you just wanna stab the meat and that's it

She no longer feels special to you and that's a good thing. Eventually she will give in and believe the only way she can CONVINCE YOU that you are the one for her, is by making love with you. Please I beg you now. Trust me on this. Filter out everything these virgin marys have said to you. She will try and prove her worth to you by sucking you good and dry. Please just don't try run sweetboy game on her.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> No bro wtf, just kiss her lol. NGL if you manage to finger her in public im miring.


Bro I'm WAAAAYYY fucking past that. I grab this bitch and pim her against the wall even fucking rubbed her clit in the theaters. you think ian get to action as soon as I fucking could?

I was making out w the hoe 4 days into kmowing her


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> NOW HOLD YOUR GROUND AND KEEP FRAME


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> GOOD
> 
> NOW HOLD YOUR GROUND AND KEEP FRAME
> 
> ...


so what dont text her? ghost her?


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> View attachment 847145


dont take what i said in aggresive way tbh

im just pumping with adrenaline yk


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> Bro I'm WAAAAYYY fucking past that. I grab this bitch and pim her against the wall even fucking rubbed her clit in the theaters. you think ian get to action as soon as I fucking could?
> 
> I was making out w the hoe 4 days into kmowing her



Oh thats good then just dont take her to seriously, you are acting like you care too much.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> what if she texts me tommorow


If you're in a situation where you've been going on a few dates and after 4 dates, she says you have to "earn" her, usually it's not a good sign, even if it were only the first date, if she said that it's not a good sign because it means that she sees you as being below her.

In that context, if she texts you tomorrow, don't reply unless she shows more interest and unless she has dropped her superiority complex. Usually, women who have been ghosted will message back with a very desperate text, and that is when all the power is on your side.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/i-got-a-bitch-instagram.236721/here



Yeah she knows she's cute and sexy.

Just wait for her to want to prove her worth to you. She will come running eventually and even swallow your load once she truly realises you don't find her special. It's sociopathic to do this, but if you wanna fuck it then it's what you gotta do man. You telling her your life doesn't revolve around her was perfect. Tbf on the face of it, she looks like a girl next door type. Someone who you'd eventually wifey. Probably just not at 14. She doesn't seem like a thot to me based on appearance, but I still genuinely believe if you lock her off she will resort to using her pussy to get your interest back again.

You see how she's now telling you she doesn't wanna let you just fuck it that easily? <<<<<<<<<< She's already using her pussy as a weapon, coz she knows. Now she wants your masculine attention. Don't give it to her unless she makes the right sexual advances. Then slowly get involved. You got this.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> No bro wtf, just kiss her lol. NGL *if you manage to finger her in public im miring.*


Sounds like something Trump would say.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Yeah she knows she's cute and sexy.
> 
> Just wait for her to want to prove her worth to you. She will come running eventually and even swallow your load once she truly realises you don't find her special. It's sociopathic to do this, but if you wanna fuck it then it's what you gotta do man. You telling her your life doesn't revolve around her was perfect. Tbf on the face of it, she looks like a girl next door type. Someone who you'd eventually wifey. Probably just not at 14. She doesn't seem like a thot to me based on appearance, but I still genuinely believe if you lock her off she will resort to using her pussy to get your interest back again.
> 
> You see how she's now telling you she doesn't wanna let you just fuck it that easily? <<<<<<<<<< She's already using her pussy as a weapon, coz she knows. Now she wants your masculine attention. Don't give it to her unless she makes the right sexual advances. Then slowly get involved. You got this.



she's 14, from Florida, talks like a hood rat, posting bare ass on IG. If that's wifey type, then I don't want to know what you consider a hoe


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Yeah she knows she's cute and sexy.
> 
> Just wait for her to want to prove her worth to you. She will come running eventually and even swallow your load once she truly realises you don't find her special. It's sociopathic to do this, but if you wanna fuck it then it's what you gotta do man. You telling her your life doesn't revolve around her was perfect. Tbf on the face of it, she looks like a girl next door type. Someone who you'd eventually wifey. Probably just not at 14. She doesn't seem like a thot to me based on appearance, but I still genuinely believe if you lock her off she will resort to using her pussy to get your interest back again.
> 
> You see how she's now telling you she doesn't wanna let you just fuck it that easily? <<<<<<<<<< She's already using her pussy as a weapon, coz she knows. Now she wants your masculine attention. Don't give it to her unless she makes the right sexual advances. Then slowly get involved. You got this.


so to get it straight


dont respond until she responds. and then what?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> humour is for kids, not for 30 year old real estate agents
> 
> (jfl at you dming me that passage about always putting me down too)



Keep baiting. I'm back at work on Monday. Thank god. I always get drawn into these dumb threads while browsing for looksmaxing tips lol

Oh and quit round 28 to 30. Otherwise I'll call you 10 you twit.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> she's 14, from Florida, talks like a hood rat, posting bare ass on IG. If that's wifey type, then I don't want to know what you consider a hoe


Exactly, I've also heard she had a hoe phase. She had a innocent face when I met her so when I was larping as her BF ian think I'd her all this shit about her being a slut

It don't matter to me, goal is to get my nyt and distance myself


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tbh this is the problem with texting, what if she is joking and you took this as a personal attack, you need to relax bro, youre tall and young, just tell her you want to meet her again and do something fun if she says no, you got your answer, all this texting shit only works after she has already fuck you or is already into you.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> so to get it straight
> 
> 
> dont respond until she responds. and then what?



YES

Simple as that

I am gonna go to sleep now as I am in London but trust me bro. My IQ on this shit is fucking up there. I'll leave you a dm tomorrow as I can barely keep my eyes open.

Just whatever you do. Do not contact her. If she contacts you, GHOST. Or just say; "what is you want now?" Act like you're fed-up of her. Then she'll change her manipulation strategy and remember she has tits and pussy lol. You're only 14 so you gotta go through this phase like everyone. Dw I got you tho. Fly me a dm and I'll respond tomorrow. Peaceout.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> If you're in a situation where you've been going on a few dates and after 4 dates, she says you have to "earn" her, usually it's not a good sign, even if it were only the first date, if she said that it's not a good sign because it means that she sees you as being below her.
> 
> In that context, if she texts you tomorrow, don't reply unless she shows more interest and unless she has dropped her superiority complex. Usually, women who have been ghosted will message back with a very desperate text, and that is when all the power is on your side.


okay and if she replies back desperate what's my next move

elaborate on that


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> View attachment 846975
> 
> View attachment 846986
> 
> ...


jfl are u texting on ig? wtf is that app


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> View attachment 846975
> 
> View attachment 846986
> 
> ...


No simping bro u need to stay alpha


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Tbh this is the problem with texting, what if she is joking and you took this as a personal attack, you need to relax bro, youre tall and young, just tell her you want to meet her again and do something fun if she says no, you got your answer, all this texting shit only works after she has already fuck you or is already into you.


tbh

i think it prolly was a joke. but i cant tell sarcasm over text

I took it as disrespect and flipped my shit. imma just focus on myself for a few days and stop trynna take these hoes serious I'm only 14


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> jfl are u texting on ig? wtf is that app


ig with a different background


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> No simping bro u need to stay alpha


if i simp this relationship is over over


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Yeah she knows she's cute and sexy.
> 
> Just wait for her to want to prove her worth to you. She will come running eventually and even swallow your load once she truly realises you don't find her special. It's sociopathic to do this, but if you wanna fuck it then it's what you gotta do man. You telling her your life doesn't revolve around her was perfect. Tbf on the face of it, she looks like a girl next door type. Someone who you'd eventually wifey. Probably just not at 14. She doesn't seem like a thot to me based on appearance, but I still genuinely believe if you lock her off she will resort to using her pussy to get your interest back again.
> 
> You see how she's now telling you she doesn't wanna let you just fuck it that easily? <<<<<<<<<< She's already using her pussy as a weapon, coz she knows. Now she wants your masculine attention. Don't give it to her unless she makes the right sexual advances. Then slowly get involved. You got this.


I agree with nearly everything you said here except that a girl who has a superiority complex and wants to be treated like a queen is not someone who would respect you if you married her, she could be good enough for sex but not much more than this.

Guys here think that the most important thing to look for in a girl is good looks when in reality it is personality. An average looking girl who loves and respects you will make a far better partner than a crazy but better looking girl who has a superiority complex. Guys who end up dating a girl for the long term without watching out for red flags in her personality and lifestyle, often end up either stuck in a bad marriage, they get cucked or they suffer through a terrible divorce. Looks are not what keeps the couple together, and they are only a part of what attracts them to each other at first.

Never assume that a girl who looks nice is nice because appearances can often be deceiving, it is only when you get to know her personality that you can judge if she is a good person or not. It's only if you are hooking up that you can decide to focus only on her looks.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> tbh
> 
> i think it prolly was a joke. but i cant tell sarcasm over text
> 
> I took it as disrespect and flipped my shit. imma just focus on myself for a few days and stop trynna take these hoes serious I'm only 14



Yes man, you lose so much comunicattion tru texting just tell her you enjoyed the date, and you want to be fun like if she goes "you didnt impressed me" you should have answered "well im not an easy guy " or "i only date 6'+ girls", just flirt she is already into you.


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Yes man, you lose so much comunicattion tru texting just tell her you enjoyed the date, and you want to be fun like if she goes "you didnt impressed me" you should have answered "well im not an easy guy " or "i only date 6'+ girls", just flirt she is already into you.


i gotchu. imma stop taking this lil hoe serious. Imma relax, chill out, and weaseal my way into a fwb situation, while focusing on mtself too


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> okay and if she replies back desperate what's my next move
> 
> elaborate on that


Ask her out on a date and try again. Follow this guide if you don't know how to date properly (it's free), just skip the first 3 parts of the guide. The guy really gives bad advice in the first 3 parts but amazing advice in the rest (including advice on how to give her the best sex ever to make her want to come back for more).





Get Laid on Tinder [Part 4] – Going on Dates & Having Sex – Kill Your Inner Loser







killyourinnerloser.com


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Ask her out on a date and try again. Follow this guide if you don't know how to date properly (it's free), just skip the first 3 parts of the guide. The guy really gives bad advice in the first 3 parts but amazing advice in the rest (including advice on how to give her the best sex ever to make her want to come back for more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's under quarantine and I go to vacation for a week Dec 18

She's available to me 15-17 If she text back I should do it in that time?


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> she's under quarantine and I go to vacation for a week Dec 18
> 
> She's available to me 15-17 If she text back I should do it in that time?


Thats assuminf we fuck our situation is tight we're kids so we dont got our own place


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

@PYT 

yo i got a question

are you snickering to yourself while you're texting bitches?

if not then you're tkaing shit too seriously and you don't got the vibe right


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> @PYT
> 
> yo i got a question
> 
> ...


I do actually lol

Sometimes





call me a weirdo but i said this just to fuck w her. she killed the vibe being serious tho lol

I think when I feel as a bitch is disrespecting me I take it too serious though


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

BRO WHAT IS THIS SHIT YOU JUST FELL RIGHT INTO HER FRAME

"Y WOULD YOU ASK THAT" -> "SOUnDEd FunNy In My heAd" = sorry bb pls accept me i didn't mean to offend you


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> I do actually lol
> 
> Sometimes
> View attachment 847183
> ...



Nah she is now just being a bitch tbh. Retrieve from this hoe


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Nah she is now just being a bitch tbh



cuz he gave her the opportunity to be a bitch lmfaooooooooo

but yeah this girl is a fucked up piece of shit

that's what a lack of father figure does to your development jfl


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

noobeater said:


> View attachment 847184
> 
> 
> BRO WHAT IS THIS SHIT YOU JUST FELL RIGHT INTO HER FRAME
> ...


ian even take it like that. you feel me? I wasn't trynna to backpedal I just said what was on my mind

I pushed further at the bottom for her to asnswer aswell jfl


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Nah she is now just being a bitch tbh. Retrieve from this hoe


that was earlier my brudda before this situation


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Nah she is now just being a bitch tbh. Retrieve from this hoe


and tbh i do be getting bitchy vibes from her now tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> and tbh i do be getting bitchy vibes from her now tbh



At this point i would have started bullying her, "well you look like a kid, you midget" lol


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> At this point i would have started bullying her, "well you look like a kid, you midget" lol


see ion even be thinking like that

after she said that my playful mood got killed. and whay are you still hanging around my shit thread jfl

appreciate it tho 💯


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> see ion even be thinking like that
> 
> after she said that my playful mood got killed. and whay are you still hanging around my shit thread jfl
> 
> appreciate it tho 💯



Im androcentric in my opinion i only care about myself if she is disrepecting you threat her like shit, fucking hoe. Ngl im farming reacts tbh lol


----------



## PYT (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Im androcentric in my opinion i only care about myself if she is disrepecting you threat her like shit, fucking hoe. Ngl im farming reacts tbh lol


imma just chill out brah, shit you said made me more chill on the situation. Appreciate it fr fr


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Ask her out on a date and try again. Follow this guide if you don't know how to date properly (it's free), just skip the first 3 parts of the guide. The guy really gives bad advice in the first 3 parts but amazing advice in the rest (including advice on how to give her the best sex ever to make her want to come back for more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok this is lifefuel i actually have done this stuff


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> imma just chill out brah, shit you said made me more chill on the situation. Appreciate it fr fr



Bro once i remember one bitch was like oh look at my tatoos, and i straight told her "your arms are so fucking fat" she went crazy lol, i get more dopamine from that


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> she's under quarantine and I go to vacation for a week Dec 18
> 
> She's available to me 15-17 If she text back I should do it in that time?


If she is making you wait 2 weeks to meet her again, unless she's on holiday it's a really bad sign and you should really ghost her.

When a girl tries to make you wait, cut off all contact. The most important thing that I learned from the red pill is that since women try to manipulate our emotions, we need to do the same while not letting them control ours.

So when dealing with women, the best way to win is to use their emotions, not logic, women don't respond well to logic, they just brush it aside and keep doing what they are doing, but when you speak to their emotions instead of the logical part of their brain, that is when you really take control of the situation.

And never be direct when talking about sex, even if she is really interested, unless she literally invites you to her place or wants to go to yours, never reveal your intentions until later on. Men who get laid never say at the end of the date that they want to have sex with her, instead they make up an excuse to bring her back to their place, then they make out with her and have sex with her.

You made a mistake by telling her you want to have sex, never do that with a girl, never tell her that, especially not over sex. The only exception is if you are in a relationship and you have had sex with her a few times, then you can be more direct. But never be direct at first. I learned that many years ago thanks to the internet.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> imma just chill out brah, shit you said made me more chill on the situation. Appreciate it fr fr


Don't listen to that guy. If you insult her, you'll only make it worse, you'll appear weak. Play with her emotions without being too direct. The more direct you are, the less power you have, the less direct you are, the more unpredictable you become.

Men who are unpredictable tend to be more attractive and many women see them as a challenge.


----------



## noobeater (Dec 3, 2020)

eh if it's a like directed insult in a sort of challenging way it's fine 

if you're like coming off clearly as trying to bring her down then yeah you look like a fuckn pussy


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well ill do It to amuse myself tbh, i dont care about holes, all this pua shit Is cringe, @PYT should just either leave her on seem or treath her the same she Is threating you, fuckin hoe she feels like she Is the shit, i would have expected More from blackpill guys, you all are still trying to get in her pants, fuck her.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Well ill do It to amuse myself tbh, i dont care about holes, all this pua shit Is cringe, @PYT should just either leave her on seem or treath her the same she Is threating you, fuckin hoe she feels like she Is the shit, i would have expected More from blackpill guys, you all are still trying to get in her pants, fuck her.


Crimsonpill is the most relevant/correct, but I agree. She is on her high horse and he should just bail


----------



## blackisinferior (Dec 3, 2020)

PYT said:


> View attachment 846975
> 
> View attachment 846986
> 
> ...


What a fucking cuck @whiteissuperior


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 3, 2020)

blackisinferior said:


> What a fucking cuck @whiteissuperior


Bruh this exact same thing happened with me and you know who. Except she ain’t say you gotta earn it after she just curved me


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 3, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> My race doesn't stop me from speaking coherent English and it didn't stop my parents either.
> 
> View attachment 847016



my nigga Colvin wants to be white so bad


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Dec 3, 2020)

whiteissuperior said:


> my nigga Colvin wants to be white so bad


*KEEP COPING OVER THE FACT THAT MY PARENTS RAISED ME RIGHT YOU UTTER FUCKING LOW IQ RAT.

I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THESE LOW IQ RATS HATING ON ME JUST BECAUSE I WAS RAISED TO SPEAK THE RIGHT WAY.

Maybe if you didn't call my natural behavior "acting white" I wouldn't be this harsh. But you fucking asked for it.*


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 4, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> *KEEP COPING OVER THE FACT THAT MY PARENTS RAISED ME RIGHT YOU UTTER FUCKING LOW IQ RAT.
> 
> I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THESE LOW IQ RATS HATING ON ME JUST BECAUSE I WAS RAISED TO SPEAK THE RIGHT WAY.
> 
> Maybe if you didn't call my natural behavior "acting white" I wouldn't be this harsh. But you fucking asked for it.*


If you knew anything about me irl you wouldn’t have typed thst


----------



## PYT (Dec 4, 2020)

blackisinferior said:


> What a fucking cuck @whiteissuperior


who even are you jfl


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Well ill do It to amuse myself tbh, i dont care about holes, all this pua shit Is cringe, @PYT should just either leave her on seem or treath her the same she Is threating you, fuckin hoe she feels like she Is the shit, i would have expected More from blackpill guys, you all are still trying to get in her pants, fuck her.


It is a numbers game that is true but if his options are limited, then he better not fuck up, while at the same time, not letting her win. If he tries and fails, at least he can learn from it. You don't learn anything by sending her insults.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It is a numbers game that is true but if his options are limited, then he better not fuck up, while at the same time, not letting her win. If he tries and fails, at least he can learn from it. You don't learn anything by sending her insults.



I dont know bro, i dont care, im pass beggin for pussy ill rather buy it


----------



## PYT (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It is a numbers game that is true but if his options are limited, then he better not fuck up, while at the same time, not letting her win. If he tries and fails, at least he can learn from it. You don't learn anything by sending her insults.


why would my options be limited


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I dont know bro, i dont care, im pass beggin for pussy ill rather buy it


It's not begging, it's called playing the game properly.

Instead of acting like a socially retarded asshole, if you act like Machiavelli by trying to play with her emotions and you become a better manipulator than her, then you will become so good at it that you will always win.

You can't refuse to play games because most women play these games, so you have to learn to pass them. Prostitutes have more STDs, are illegal (so risky) and they are completely fake, unlike women who are attracted to you.


----------



## PYT (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It's not begging, it's called playing the game properly.
> 
> Instead of acting like a socially retarded asshole, if you act like Machiavelli by trying to play with her emotions and you become a better manipulator than her, then you will become so good at it that you will always win.
> 
> You can't refuse to play games because most women play these games, so you have to learn to pass them. Prostitutes have more STDs, are illegal (so risky) and they are completely fake, unlike women who are attracted to you.


can we continje this convo some other time im tired rn

appreciate the help tho brah


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It's not begging, it's called playing the game properly.
> 
> Instead of acting like a socially retarded asshole, if you act like Machiavelli by trying to play with her emotions and you become a better manipulator than her, then you will become so good at it that you will always win.
> 
> You can't refuse to play games because most women play these games, so you have to learn to pass them. Prostitutes have more STDs, are illegal (so risky) and they are completely fake, unlike women who are attracted to you.



What fucking "game" bro? You sound like those PUA scum, for real the issue with men is they will do anything to fuck a female, fuck that shit, im not letting anyone disrespect me to fuck them


----------



## PYT (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> What fucking "game" bro? You sound like those PUA scum, for real the issue with men is they will do anything to fuck a female, fuck that shit, im not letting anyone disrespect me to fuck them


chill yall im too tired for this shit rn jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 4, 2020)

PYT said:


> chill yall im too tired for this shit rn jfl



Sleep well king <3


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Dec 4, 2020)

PYT said:


> View attachment 846975
> 
> View attachment 846986
> 
> ...


Why do you type like niggers


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Dec 4, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> just lol at how trashy this girl is
> 
> it’s truly over for our age range


Zoomer girls are so fucking trashy and all talk in ebonics. It’s infuriating


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

PYT said:


> why would my options be limited


If you're 14, you don't have access to bars or clubs, you can't get a job to make money, you can't drive a car, so you can't go to events around your area so the only girls that you can meet are either online or at your school. School is a very fake and limited environment and getting girls when you are in high school or middle school, is much more difficult because of the hierarchy that is present in that fake environment.

Since you have no way of meeting girls elsewhere, you're restricted to your school so your options are limited.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> What fucking "game" bro? You sound like those PUA scum, for real the issue with men is they will do anything to fuck a female, fuck that shit, im not letting anyone disrespect me to fuck them


No, the trick is to ghost them when they won't listen to what you try to tell them or when they disrespect you.
Then they come running back, you reply and keep the interaction going.
If they repeat the same bad behaviour, you ghost them again
And you repeat the process to control their behaviour.

This isn't special PUA stuff, you just have to reward good behaviour with attention and punish bad behaviour by ghosting her. When a guy does this and she is very attracted to him, she will get more and more desperate and he will have all the power.

You're telling him to give up, while I'm telling him to at least try to win. That is the difference.

You're a MGTOW while I am red pilled and also black pilled. And you should know that this isn't a mgtow forum.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> No, the trick is to ghost them when they won't listen to what you try to tell them or when they disrespect you.
> Then they come running back, you reply and keep the interaction going.
> If they repeat the same bad behaviour, you ghost them again
> And you repeat the process to control their behaviour.
> ...



Bro thats what i have been saying 2 hours ago, is called having self respect not this pua bullshit. I dont give a fuck about mgtow, what u talkin about.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Bro thats what i have been saying 2 hours ago, is called having self respect not this pua bullshit. I dont give a fuck about mgtow, what u talkin about.


No, you are telling him to give up by insulting the girl but that will never work. Girls like assholes/dark triad guys yes but true dark triad guys are manipulative and sneaky, they are not as direct as you recommend. So you'll never win the interaction by losing control of your emotions.

You have to understand that dating is a game meant to be played, and you either win or lose, but since there are so many women, you can always retry, and as long as you learn from your mistakes, you will get better at it.

If you just give up every time it seems too difficult and you don't even give yourself permission to fail, then you'll never learn from your mistakes and you'll never improve at talking to women.

You look at women as if they were men, but they don't think or act like us at all, that's what you need to understand. Giving up is not an option unless you don't actually want to get laid (and that would make you a mgtow).


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 4, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> No, you are telling him to give up by insulting the girl but that will never work. Girls like assholes/dark triad guys yes but true dark triad guys are manipulative and sneaky, they are not as direct as you recommend. So you'll never win the interaction by losing control of your emotions.
> 
> You have to understand that dating is a game meant to be played, and you either win or lose, but since there are so many women, you can always retry, and as long as you learn from your mistakes, you will get better at it.
> 
> ...





copingvolcel said:


> No, you are telling him to give up by insulting the girl but that will never work. Girls like assholes/dark triad guys yes but true dark triad guys are manipulative and sneaky, they are not as direct as you recommend. So you'll never win the interaction by losing control of your emotions.
> 
> You have to understand that dating is a game meant to be played, and you either win or lose, but since there are so many women, you can always retry, and as long as you learn from your mistakes, you will get better at it.
> 
> ...



You do you Man, Lets leave @PYT alone so he gets some sleep and can obliterate that pussy tomorrow


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> You do you Man, Lets leave @PYT alone so he gets some sleep and can obliterate that pussy tomorrow


I didn't even realize he was still here reacting to posts.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 4, 2020)

ShitLife said:


> Zoomer girls are so fucking trashy and all talk in ebonics. It’s infuriating


try looking like a low class turk or albo and only having these trashy girls be attracted to you

i look like a low class albanian drug dealer lol, but i want a high quality cute ltr

over


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 4, 2020)

wtf is this app, and just stop messaging her for some time


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 4, 2020)

holy shit my iq dropped to double digits trying to comprehend this niggaspeak jfl


----------



## TITUS (Dec 4, 2020)

Are you niggers or everyone talks like that in the US nowdays?


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 4, 2020)

Its crazy that ur 14 and she’s probably that too and u two are so hypersexualized. definitely a family thing.

u will learn ur role as male faster i guess, who knows, maybe it will ruin ur view of women


----------



## Copemaxxing (Dec 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> jfl at her saying that you didnt meet the expectations on tehe date


She saw the recessed chin


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 5, 2020)

What does jit mean


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 15, 2020)

PYT said:


> REMEMBER MY FUCKING INITIALS FOR WHEN A TEENAGER GOES TO JAIL FOR RAPE AND MURDER
> 
> DC NIGGA



FBI please don't associate me with this guy pls.


----------

